# The Farm house, Cambridgeshire, Dec 15



## Senseoffreedom (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi all,

This is my first post on here so you will have to bare with me, i hope to get posts up of my other explores soon. I thought i would add a little introduction aswell. I started off going to fairly large places and not so long abandoned places but quickly moved on to grade listed buildings, RAF bases and old houses. I started to gain a massive interest in the buildings themselves, the history and relics. The places i adore and hunt for are ones that are stuck in time as such and have been left for many years untouched, sadly that is extremely hard to find now as you know thanks to vandals and thieves.

Anyway, i chose this as my first post because its my most recent explore, theres no sign of any vandalism etc and i havent seen this on here as yet. I haven't got any history on this place apart from that it is an old farm house, theres not much to it but thought it would be an easy first post and is a cool little place. Excuse the photos im slowly learning photography and only have an amatuear camera.







[/

[url=http://imgur.com/bfZMhKY]


----------



## krela (Dec 21, 2015)

Very nice first report!


----------



## Bones out (Dec 21, 2015)

You have given that one a great perspective. Done well there. Thanks indeed.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 21, 2015)

Nice first report..I loved it here and would not mind a revisit.


----------



## smiler (Dec 21, 2015)

That is nicely done, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Senseoffreedom (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanks guys much appreciated!


----------



## URBANMYTH (Dec 21, 2015)

Great first report well done lovely photos


----------



## mrtoby (Dec 22, 2015)

Good stuff, well done.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 22, 2015)

Not bad at all for a first time report. Look forward to more like this. Nicely done.


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 23, 2015)

Great first report.I do like your shots.


----------



## Badger (Dec 23, 2015)

Great stuff, I really like the radiogramme. You certainly have an eye for this.


----------



## The Wombat (Dec 23, 2015)

I really enjoy a mooch round this sort of place. A rare, but good find.
Good work


----------



## penniewilder57 (Dec 24, 2015)

Nice finds, Good luck with your finds.

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheNarrator (Dec 24, 2015)

Great pictures! I think this place has popped up here a few times actually under different names.. Nice work!!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------

